

Bad Tech Job Interview Questions (and How To Answer Them) - Baustin
http://blog.smartbear.com/software-quality/bid/280171/Bad-Tech-Job-Interview-Questions-and-How-To-Answer-Them

======
jimbo43
Good article - thanks for sharing!

